# Reef Raft Giveaway



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

Are you a die hard reefer?
Are you a resident of Ontario?
Have you joined "Ontario Reef Keepers" on facebook yet?!
Well if not, you may want to ASAP!!
Reef Raft Canada has been so generous as to donate a new release frag for our current "Full Tank Shot" contest and the frag is a beauty!!
"Reef Raft Fuzzy Navel" ($425 value).
Could be yours FREE just for participating!
Join now!
Contest ends Sunday, October 15th.


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

RRC Fuzzy Navel is THE Acro to die for!!!


----------

